# ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن معاملة الابناء دراسة شخصية



## حياة بالمسيح (27 فبراير 2017)

في رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل افسس والاصحاح السادس
وَأَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الآبَاءُ، لاَ تُغِيظُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ،

بَلْ رَبُّوهُمْ بِتَأْدِيبِ الرَّبِّ وَإِنْذَارِهِ" [4].
كيف يغيظ الاباء الابناء هو عدم منحهم الوقت الكافي في الجلوس والتحدث اليهم ومعرفة مع من يتقابلون وماذا يحصل معهم يوميا
ومعاملتهم كالعبيد وليس كابناء وزجرهم وتعنيفهم في البيت او امام الاخرين والتبرء منهم وحرمهم من امتيازاتهم الاي يجب ان يحصلوا ه
عليها كل هذا يجب ان لا يحصل في معاملة الالناء لكي لا يفشلوا هذاولا ولكي لا ينحرفوا هذا ثانيا فان كان اساسهم متين وصالح مبتي على اساس عبادة الرب يسوع المسيح واتقاوه ومهابته فانه سائر في الطريق الصحيح ولا خوف عليه مطلقا وسط عالمنا اليوم الملئ بالاباحية والشذوذ الجنسي وممارسة الادمان بكافة اشكاله فان الرب يسوع بنفسه سوف يحرسه من الانحراف لانكم ايها الاباء وكلاء على ابنائكم وهم ليسوا ملككم مطلقا بل ملك الله عليكم ان تحسنوا معاملتهم فهم هدية من الرب يسوع لكم ولمجده يجب ان يكونوا.


----------

